# Diversity Visa received :)



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Finally, the process is completed and I have the passports with the IV, valid until July for the 1st entry. 

Begins part 2 : Find a job/accommodation, arrange paperwork, close accounts @ home, sell house/furniture, sell car, oh the list goes on and on.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Great news! What location are you targeting in the US?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I have no specific location in my mind, but will probably target SF Bay Area as a telecommunication person. Checking monster.com, other relevant job opportunities are mostly found in TX, WA, NC and GA. We have no kids therefore no uprooting issues for us. 

I hope the employers will be positive wrt online interviews with GC holders. We intend to move April/May once we arrange things at home.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!
We moved from the UK to GA, as property prices are very reasonable here, and the weather is generally good.
Wherever you decide to go....good luck in your exciting new life!!!


----------

